# elddis 165 2012



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Can anybody help. When I plug in the mains over winter to keep the batts reasonable do I have to switch the main switch on for the batteries to be charged up. This switch is on the control panel. Cant find anything in the handbook.
Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure of the model, but with mine the control box switch only turns off the 12v supply to the van.On hookup it should charge batteries.not sure if it charges the vehicle battery though.have you got a multi meter with which to check with.£5 on ebay, for peace of mind.

cabby


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. That does seem to make sense. Will try withe mains cable in without the switch on. Meter may shoe any differance.
Mike


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Just had good nose around Eldiss site and found out the there is 20 amp switchmode charger/transformer. Is this the thing that charges both batteries?
Mike


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Elddis battery charging*

Hi Stonflo

Don't know the electrical setup on your van but here is our experience with an Elddis.

We had an 08 Elddis Suntor 130 and when connected to the mains only charged the Leisure battery. We had a Battery Master fitted which manages charging both the Leisure and Vehicle Batteries.

The Elddis and our current Dethleffs also had solar panels as well as Battery Masters and the BM's manage all the charging in the same way when off the EHU.

We have found this arrangement works very well including if you have a long layup in Winter when the vehicle battery gets no charging and is probably being drained by an Alarm system.

Doug


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

I have now managed to contact a more local Registered Dealer and they tell me that on this particular model the main connection only charges the leisure battery so the vehicle has to be charge using a normal battery charger. Hopefully I can do it without disconnecting the battery. upsetting the settings on the vehicle.
Many thanks to those of you who tried to help. :thumbright: :thumbright:


----------

